# true health labs(thl) fake



## musclebird (Dec 13, 2013)

I have 2 vials of thl, I have test 250 and DECA 300, the vials are okay I guess, there pink and have pink caps but the ink on the labels smear easily... The batch numbers and ex on both are the same and look printed on, not stamped, just a cheap ugl or counterfeit? I haven't read anything online about them thl floating around and counterfeit? Why would someone counterfeit a new and not very reputable lab... So what u guys think? And my buddy who I got them from told me he got these and then couldn't get anymore because his buddy said the got busted... Which they did back in 2012. Anyone try this lab and remember the smearing labels? Thanks bros!


----------



## musclebird (Dec 13, 2013)

Should I throw em in the freezer and see if they'll crash? But I hear some gear won't crash... But DECA 300 is a pretty high blend and should crash?


----------



## musclebird (Dec 13, 2013)

Its weird that the batch is the same, but its batch #12 and I just read from another board that batch number 10 11 and 12 were really big batches


----------



## shenky (Dec 13, 2013)

So like I said in the last thread, according to _what I've read (not dogma)_, they were a public lab that went private, then busted. I don't see how a private lab would survive if they had bunk gear. I highly doubt they're counterfeits because they are obviously not very well known. I mean, I'm not positive, but if I was a going to counterfeit a UGL, I would counterfeit a very well known one like scrioxx. Just my 2 cents. 

The only way to know for sure is to pin that shit


----------



## musclebird (Dec 13, 2013)

Haha yeah thanks man, Thats what I was thinking to, I guess I kinda reposted this, but wanted a fresh new thread topic. I'm only pinning the DECA at 100mg a week for joints,  so Its not gonna be obvious whether its fake or not... Just dont' want to inject some unsanitary oil :s or something fkd up.... Haha
I always thought that if the ink smears and the batch is printed that was the two give aways...


----------

